# Navarre Pier Tarpon



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

My dad and I went out today in the pouring rain to try our luck, I threw out a half a mullet and about 15 min later my pole almost yanks off the bridge in the water, I grabbed it just in time and set the hook, and out jumps about a six foot tarpon, threw his head back and forth and cut my line !!!!!!!!! So after that we caught some cats, and I got about a 2 ft. shark. Saw a big six foot shark swim by us and several kings hooked but not landed. Weather got too bad and we had to come back in.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nothing gets my heart going better than seeing one of those big, silver, over-sized skipjacks jumping on the end of my line. A bunch are off Gulf Shores and O.B. right now too but was told I am not allowed to launch my kayak to reach them. This blows.

Thanks for the report


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris V said:


> Nothing gets my heart going better than seeing one of those big, silver, over-sized skipjacks jumping on the end of my line. A bunch are off Gulf Shores and O.B. right now too but was told I am not allowed to launch my kayak to reach them. This blows.
> 
> Thanks for the report


I thought they reopened the beaches for fishing? I was planning on going there next weekend, but I guess its back to Florida if I can't launch off the beaches here.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

as crazy as it seems, I thought about heading out there any way with the weather and but never did...nice report. 




CCC said:


> My dad and I went out today in the pouring rain to try our luck, I threw out a half a mullet and about 15 min later my pole almost yanks off the bridge in the water, I grabbed it just in time and set the hook, and out jumps about a six foot tarpon, threw his head back and forth and cut my line !!!!!!!!! So after that we caught some cats, and I got about a 2 ft. shark. Saw a big six foot shark swim by us and several kings hooked but not landed. Weather got too bad and we had to come back in.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

What a nice surprise for fishing in such bad weather! Grats!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

PAWGhunter, I am going to call Al Marine Resources and see if that is still the case. I know catch and release fishing was reopened but am unsure about recreational boating including kayaks. I will let you know.


----------

